# What Kind Of Smoker Do You Roll With?



## jlcrss

I am looking to get a smoker but I am not really sure which one to get. I am considering the Masterbuilt electric with temp control. I like that it goes all the way to 275 whereas most of them seem like they stop at around 200. What are your thoughts? I don't want to spend an arm and a leg for the thing either.


----------



## InTheRiver

I went to Meijer and picked up the Smoke Hollow Gas smoker for 129.99 I love it works great. Its real easy to control the temp. to. gets plenty hot, just remember the best way to cook with a smoker is low and slow


----------



## alex-v

While not as elegant and modern there is the charcoal smokers. Some people swear by their simplicity and they are just as easy to use. Learning curve involves learning the burn rate for the charcoal but not all that hard.

If I was going to replace any of my charcoal or wood smokers I would be tempted to go with a gas one over electric.


----------



## Riva

Stumps Gravity feed. Yeah baby!

http://www.stumpssmokers.com/

Or, check out this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n8AjmNU9hg


----------



## jlcrss

How long does a tank of gas last on that one from Meijer's? Also Riva those smokers are nice but a little more than what I am looking for.


----------



## aquaticsanonymous

I have a home built clay smoker. The clay holds the heat exceptionally well, and leads to a great taste. I made mine. I found two sixteen inch flower pots, and put a electric hot plate in the bottom of the first one, with a small cast iron pan filled with wood chips. The electric hot plate is adjustable, allowing even temperature. I then put two grill racks in it, and then flip the second flower pot over and place it on top. A temp probe fits nicely in the hole in the top, and you will see the smoke role out of it. I even made a stand for mine. Total cost of mine was around 40 dollars. You can see more infor on this on the food channel, as well as how to make a smoker out of a trash can, however, I recommend the clay pot smoker! It works well, trust me!


----------



## jlcrss

aquaticsanonymous said:


> I have a home built clay smoker. The clay holds the heat exceptionally well, and leads to a great taste. I made mine. I found two sixteen inch flower pots, and put a electric hot plate in the bottom of the first one, with a small cast iron pan filled with wood chips. The electric hot plate is adjustable, allowing even temperature. I then put two grill racks in it, and then flip the second flower pot over and place it on top. A temp probe fits nicely in the hole in the top, and you will see the smoke role out of it. I even made a stand for mine. Total cost of mine was around 40 dollars. You can see more infor on this on the food channel, as well as how to make a smoker out of a trash can, however, I recommend the clay pot smoker! It works well, trust me!


That is the most redneckish thing I have ever heard......and I like it!!!!:lol:


----------



## Spanky

I got a feeling I can't compete with riva or Teacup, but here is mine.










and with a little bit of meat on it!










It aint pretty, and it needs some paint, but I got about 150 into it and another 30 bucks in modifications.










Had to build this lil shack to get me through the winter. It will come down in may, and be stored till next year, or until I get a nice smoker.

Mine is charcoal, and needs alot of attention, I can't leave home for more than 20-30 minutes while I have food in it, but thats OK, Its what I like about the Q experience. Right now 3 butts, or 6-7 racks of baby backs, is about max, but I have another round of mods comming up, and hope to add an upper shelf, and add another 20-30 percent capacity!


----------



## Riva

I absolutely love your "BBQ Shack". Lord knows, it is so very difficult to keep temps going on a coal-burner during the winter months. Have you tried "lump" coal? Yes, It's harder to light but, it burns hotter, cleaner and longer than charcoal while still imparting that unique "smoke flavor" (along with your favorite wood).

There are a zillion different lump coals out there. Some are better than others. All are superior to charcoal. Here's a great site to shop and compare: http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lump.htm

BTW... love your pics (great smoke ring)

RR


----------



## Spanky

lump is all I use ! RO.lump.


----------



## InTheRiver

The gas lasts pretty long, the most I smoked in one day was 20 LB of jerky (not all at once) and it really didnt touch the tank. If I were to go out and get another it would be this one from Cabelas its Stainless and bigger but $$$$. good luck!!

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...xt=smoker&Ntx=mode+matchall&N=4808&trueNum=32


----------



## jlcrss

I just bought the Smoke Hollow smoker for 109 dollars on clearance at meijer. It is actually fired up and seasoning right now as I speak. I have a pork roast already rubbed up and ready for it. Can't wait I am really hungry.


----------



## Hunter333

aquaticsanonymous said:


> I have a home built clay smoker. The clay holds the heat exceptionally well, and leads to a great taste. I made mine. I found two sixteen inch flower pots, and put a electric hot plate in the bottom of the first one, with a small cast iron pan filled with wood chips. The electric hot plate is adjustable, allowing even temperature. I then put two grill racks in it, and then flip the second flower pot over and place it on top. A temp probe fits nicely in the hole in the top, and you will see the smoke role out of it. I even made a stand for mine. Total cost of mine was around 40 dollars. You can see more infor on this on the food channel, as well as how to make a smoker out of a trash can, however, I recommend the clay pot smoker! It works well, trust me!


I saw that on Good Eats on Food Network, it looked very cool!!!!

Spanky, that smoker can compete with any one out there! I love mine!! I use only lump charcoal and let me tell you, "charcoal brickets" will never enter my cooker!! I also have a large supply of aged cherry wood at my disposal


----------



## InTheRiver

jlcrss said:


> I just bought the Smoke Hollow smoker for 109 dollars on clearance at meijer. It is actually fired up and seasoning right now as I speak. I have a pork roast already rubbed up and ready for it. Can't wait I am really hungry.


 
Have fun with it!!! YOURE ADDICTED NOW :lol:


----------



## jlcrss

Its cooking right now and its driving me crazy. Never never smoke when you are hungry its bad.


----------



## wild bill

i just bought a gosm big block a month ago and it has worked great so far. only thing i need to get now is a wireless thermometer and ill be all set.

http://epod2000.stores.yahoo.net/36smokerbb.html


----------



## Spanky

jlcrss said:


> Its cooking right now and its driving me crazy. Never never smoke when you are hungry its bad.


thats why we smoke fatty's! They get us something to eat till the real food is done.


----------



## InTheRiver

LMAO^^:lol:


----------



## DangerDan

I use a gutted fridge. Althread spaced @ 1' intervals to accomodate the shelving. It has a removable external firebox. I have about $25 wrapped up into building it with exception of the shelves. They cost about $60 but they'll see about 4 smokers in thier lifetime.

Sorry, no pictures...


----------



## teacup13

hey if it Q's there is no bad smoker..lol

i have been looking at one just like yours for the last year(sitting in neighbors backyard being unused)

i personally have a masterbuilt 7n1 smoker - i mostly use it for charcoal

i have and ECB - el cheapo brinkman

and coming soon a stick builder that i need to get out to the garage and finish

i seen guys in a few competitions last year using the exact same as yours Spanky. also seen them using BGE's (big green eggs), as well as ECB's



Spanky said:


> I got a feeling I can't compete with riva or Teacup, but here is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with a little bit of meat on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It aint pretty, and it needs some paint, but I got about 150 into it and another 30 bucks in modifications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to build this lil shack to get me through the winter. It will come down in may, and be stored till next year, or until I get a nice smoker.
> 
> Mine is charcoal, and needs alot of attention, I can't leave home for more than 20-30 minutes while I have food in it, but thats OK, Its what I like about the Q experience. Right now 3 butts, or 6-7 racks of baby backs, is about max, but I have another round of mods comming up, and hope to add an upper shelf, and add another 20-30 percent capacity!


----------



## 4seasons

I have one called the sausage maker. I have had it about ten years and only have used it for Jerky. Its electric and works real good. I am trying a fatty in it now. Did ribs last week for the first time in a smoker. Only way that I will do them from now on. Thanks Riva for all the great Ideas.


----------



## InTheRiver

Mmmmmm....jerky


----------



## sweatyspartan

my smoker is actually a 50 gal. drum over four cinder blocks with a "funnel" on the ground about 2 cinder blocks in length with a slab of slate over it. Tough to put it into words, but it was made to smoke about 30-40lbs of kielbasa at a time. I recently added some removable shelves to smoke fish, cheese and ribs. We usually burn a cherry fire at the front of the "funnel" and the smoke travels the distance to the barrel (tilted towards the barrel) and up through it. We wrap it with a blanket on cold days.


----------



## alex-v

sweatyspartan said:


> my smoker is actually a 50 gal. drum over four cinder blocks with a "funnel" on the ground about 2 cinder blocks in length with a slab of slate over it. Tough to put it into words,.......


Tough to put in words but I have a mental picture. Speaking of pictures how about taking one of your smoker? It sounds like it could be simplicity itself.

Have you measured the interior temperature during a smoking session?


----------



## Firefighter

I love my Luhr Jensen Big Chief. 100 bucks.


----------



## Spanky

In the river, you got my saliva glands getting all kooky with those awesome jerky pics. Real nice!


----------



## DangerDan

This guys actually does "Roll" with his smoker. I'm thinkin he takes his BBQ a little too seriously.


----------



## Spanky

Yep, he does, probably does a few compititions, or is rich, or obsessed and in debt. Thats a nice rig, at least 12-15 grand I would imagine. I wouldn't even be able to afford the meat and wood to run it!


----------



## Spanky

The top and bottom pic of the three are from a guy in Texas, and he is selling that rig for 7500 bucks or best offer. He is in a bind for money,I think he paid about 11-12 K for it just a couple months ago.


----------



## DangerDan

Spanky said:


> The top and bottom pic of the three are from a guy in Texas, and he is selling that rig for 7500 bucks or best offer. He is in a bind for money,I think he paid about 11-12 K for it just a couple months ago.


yep. I was looking at different designs when I ran acrossed it. Like I said, a little too serious for what I want to do.... Thats just nuts.

I hope to retire the fridge this summer and put my next smoker in the garage and run the flu outside through the wall and up.


----------



## Spanky

Looks like I have been bit by the bug! My lil cheapo smoker is just too small, and ugly.It does a good job, but I want MORE!

In a few weeks, I am going on a road trip to pick-up a Lang 60 mobile unit with a deluxe warmer attached. It is a sweet rig, and I can't wait to load it up with large amounts of food, and toss logs into the end of it!

Barbeque, on the go!


----------



## Spanky

Long trip, but home safe! I am a lucky boy!










Time to find some wood, anyone local have any oak, ash, or maple for sale? 
I can split it myself, needs to be seasoned and not rotted. Pm me with details and prices!


----------



## Firecracker

NICE !
We just have a little red one.... figured we start small and work our self UP.
Its a Electric... he can have something different once he gets use too SMooooking.


----------



## Spanky

that is the best way!


----------



## city smoker

A monster of a smoker, but sweeeeeeeeeeeeet. 

I to am looking for a local source for wood South East Michigan but willin to drive! I prefer the fruit woods, I have to stay away from the nut woods, but also like some of the harder woods.


----------



## alex-v

city smoker said:


> I am an advid smoker, love it, I am looking for goo place to by wood locally (south east Michigan).


Southeast Michigan is a dang large area. Fill out your profile so we can have a better idea of where you are. That way someone might be able to pinpoint a nearby spot for you to pick up wood.

If you want to pick up a 1/2 cord of oak and maple there is a place in Warren.


----------



## Spanky

Thanks Trappintees, I got some very nice stuff from your source. I will be back for more soon!


----------



## teacup13

Spanky said:


> Thanks Trappintees, I got some very nice stuff from your source. I will be back for more soon!


got a source for some cherry wood?..lol

i can get ahold of everything else but just cant to seem to find a cord or two of this stuff


----------



## Spanky

I do have a source for cherry, just have to cut that and season. I will be doing that in the comming months!


----------



## teacup13

Spanky said:


> I do have a source for cherry, just have to cut that and season. I will be doing that in the comming months!


let me know if you need some help cuz i really need some cherry wood..lol

ran out awhile ago and dont like my Q quite as much as when i use cherry


----------

